# New iMacs in September FOR REAL



## Captain Code (Jul 1, 2004)

http://maccentral.macworld.com/news/2004/07/01/imacs/index.php?redirect=1088694898000


----------



## mi5moav (Jul 1, 2004)

I think this is the strangest thing ever to happen. Someone is going to get fired big time at Apple. How the heck can you be so far off on your predictions...and we are talking the imac here, who's sales tanked as of late. That is like Ford saying wooops we messed up, yeh, like 20% of your income messed up!!!! Oh, well...we are going to have one hell of a sell of of AAPL come tomorrow.  I guess they might as well bumped up the price of the emacs since they will be the only consumer mac anyone can purchase... And this is going to hurt school purchasing... God, what a horrible black eye.

I really hate to see this incarnation of the imac go...it's really it so unique. It could be around for 20 years and still looked pretty futuristic. I really don't know if I should buy one now or wait. If the new ones come out and aren't that eye appealing I might break down and just buy the last of the old imacs. I really hope they don't change it way to much but by the sound of this it is a major reetooling, hmmm not sure if I like change here. It's like changing the design of a porsche just to fit in a v12 not worth it.

After taking a deep breath and looking at some posts people have lost it... everyone is saying it won't be ready for 3 monts... heck it's already July and they probably will have it ready by the end of august or the first week in september so best case 59 days worst case 66... no biggie.


----------



## markceltic (Jul 1, 2004)

I couldn't agree more with mi5moav's second paragraph!I still get people here who haven't even seen this version of the iMac yet.


----------



## mi5moav (Jul 1, 2004)

they had a very interesting discussion how "jobs" actually dropped a bunch of hints in his wwdc speach about the new imacs.

He searched for imac, paris, birthday...all this relates the the new imac being released in paris on august 31st at the paris expo...very cool

They've also confirmed that the next release 10.5 will be lion since they morphed a tiger into a lion during the presentation.

Lastly what does the electric zebra stand for...Faibled creature???  So, what has everyone been talking about for years but apple still hasn't released... or it could be relating to the ipod going for black and white to color!!


----------



## King Shrek (Jul 1, 2004)

Captain Code said:
			
		

> http://maccentral.macworld.com/news/2004/07/01/imacs/index.php?redirect=1088694898000



WOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

A bit late, but ain't it great!!!


----------



## kainjow (Jul 1, 2004)

mi5moav said:
			
		

> they had a very interesting discussion how "jobs" actually dropped a bunch of hints in his wwdc speach about the new imacs.
> 
> He searched for imac, paris, birthday...all this relates the the new imac being released in paris on august 31st at the paris expo...very cool
> 
> ...



A modern implementation of Secret About Box?


----------



## Pengu (Jul 1, 2004)

What does august 31 have to do with a birthday?


----------



## mi5moav (Jul 1, 2004)

the imacs birthday will be on the 31st... what happens on a birthday we celebrate birth so we will celebrate the birth of the new imac. They also mentioned something about half dome in the wwdc conference half dome relating to half dome shaped imacs.


----------



## lnoelstorr (Jul 2, 2004)

This kind of makes me want to rush out and buy one of the current iMacs.

If the new ones aren't the same style of the current one I'll be gutted.

The current ones are an absolute design icon, I want to own one more as an art peice than anything else.


----------



## kendall (Jul 2, 2004)

the original iMac was released on August 13th, not 31st.  it was announced months before that though.  your conspiracy theory would seem to prove a little off.

as for mac os x, lion.  lions are lazy cats.  they eat already dead animals and spend 20 hours a day sleeping.  hopefully the list of mighty cats apple has branded os x with already wont be tarnished by a lion.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 2, 2004)

the only thing I want to see on the new iMacs are compatible plugs for the cinema screens. Remember, the new cinema screens have a special hook on the backside. If I wouldn't be stucked with iMac-screen combination that would be really great..


----------



## gerbick (Jul 2, 2004)

as much as I liked buying an iMac for my mother, I'd still love an interim solution between the iMacs and aluminum G5's.  at this rate, I might just buy an xServe because I already like the screen I have.  just have to get a mini-rack, rackmount my PC as well.  hmmmm.


----------



## Captain Code (Jul 2, 2004)

There's something a bit weird about this announcment.  There must have been a major fault found in the new iMacs for them to cut their release so early.  My guess is they had all the new iMacs in stock ready for shipping when the old ones ran out of stock and then they found something very wrong with the new ones before they shipped.


----------



## chevy (Jul 2, 2004)

image


----------



## lnoelstorr (Jul 2, 2004)

This really is rather shocking!

Please let the new iMacs be as beautiful - if not more beautiful than the current ones.


Oh - and anyone else suspecting the delay has something to do with G5 processors?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 2, 2004)

chevy, when you order, pick three for me too. And tell them to transfer the 3x$1.2 to my paypal account.


----------



## steven_lufc (Jul 2, 2004)

If Jonathan Ive had anything to do with the design of the new iMac it will be breathtaking - guaranteed. Something none of us had thought could be possible. The previous 2 designs were revolutionary, the 3rd won't be any different. The man is a genius.


----------



## mi5moav (Jul 2, 2004)

Kendall, we aren't going to be celebrating the birth of the old mac on the 13th but the new mac on the 31st, duh...plus, lions are considered king of the jungle. No, one but you can find that tear in the silver lining.


----------



## Captain Code (Jul 2, 2004)

Lions may be lazy but when they go for the kill LOOK OUT!


----------



## JetwingX (Jul 2, 2004)

mi5moav said:
			
		

> the imacs birthday will be on the 31st... what happens on a birthday we celebrate birth so we will celebrate the birth of the new imac. They also mentioned something about half dome in the wwdc conference half dome relating to half dome shaped imacs.



ok then! by using your logic, the reference to yosemite is a secret reference to the old blue and white G3 towers! and that means they will have a G3 and G5 chip! and they are going to be blue!

speculations.... v,v  


and more than likely 10.9 (or what ever the last OS in the OS X chain is) will be called lion, seeing as a lion is the "king of the jungle" so that would be only fitting


----------



## Cat (Jul 2, 2004)

> Lions may be lazy but when they go for the kill LOOK OUT!


I suppose you all know that it is mostly the female lions (lionesses?) that do the hunting and killing ...


----------



## Captain Code (Jul 2, 2004)

Cat said:
			
		

> I suppose you all know that it is mostly the female lions (lionesses?) that do the hunting and killing ...



Usually, but the males will help for the big things.  Just like human males, they will do the least work possible to get by   Yes, I am male


----------



## chevy (Jul 2, 2004)

isn't it the same with humans ?


----------



## mi5moav (Jul 2, 2004)

Even though half-dome is in Yosemite what the heck does that have to do with it...all he looked up was half-dome!!!  So, why not go a step further with your retarded logic and say California and that was the first code name of the first geneticaly engineered peanut.  If you don't think that Steve, will announce/ or the new imac will be available at the Paris expo I'll have to mail you an enema since your head is stuck in your A$$ and you probably need help getting it out!

Why are so many of you so negative... jeez... Smile and be happy!!!!


----------



## TommyWillB (Jul 2, 2004)

Seems like MacCentral.macworld.com is down... 

heck so is www.macworld.com...


----------



## Oscar Castillo (Jul 2, 2004)

mi5moav said:
			
		

> I really hate to see this incarnation of the imac go...



No doubt a lot of people thought the design was very cool looking, but I honestly never went for that look.  It's a space saver for sure, but if they get it right this time, it'll be a mini-tower or some other small form factor that has at least an AGP for video upgrade and not and all-in-one design.
A in 1 needs to go.


----------



## Ripcord (Jul 3, 2004)

lnoelstorr said:
			
		

> Oh - and anyone else suspecting the delay has something to do with G5 processors?



I'd say with all of the things Apple has said about G5 not showing up this year, it's *extremely* unlikely.

I know it won't happen with any device branded "iMac", but I'd LOVE to see Apple introduce a cheap, slim, headless Mac.   A $500 device that I can hook up to the monitor of my choice and allow me to run OS X.

...Actually, this probably wouldn't be something *I* buy, but it would be something MUCH easier to convince my friends, family, etc. to buy, even if it was only, say, a 1Ghz G4 unit.


----------

